# Sea travel



## duago (Mar 20, 2013)

hi all:director:

my very first post on this forumeep:

I have been in UK (Scotland) for over 15 years now and have finally decided to leave UK permanently to return home and settle in Pakistan later this year (in Karachi where I was born):redface:

I am thinking of making it a memorable journey so would love to travel by sea. The problem is that I can't find any ferries that travel on this route:frusty:

I read in one of the posts that it is possible to hitch a lift on a container vessel from UK to Dubai etc :confused2:

Does anybody know anything on this? any tips or contacts???:ear:


many thanks:humble:


p.s. hope this is not such a bad idea:der:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

A lot of commercial shipping does have the ability to take a very small number of passengers.
Some are more comfortable than others, i'd imagine!
Container ships have a very fast turnaround in most ports, so it is likely that you'll not see much other than the sea en route.

I'd contact the shipping lines and ask.

If you don't know who the shipping lines are, ask the international re-location companies which shipping line sthey use.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

big list of operators here:
Cargo Ship Travel | Passenger Ships | Freighter Cruises | Container Ships


----------



## duago (Mar 20, 2013)

awesome!!!

thanks for the tip and the list. I will let you know how I got on once I have contacted them.

have you ever done something like this before? do you think I should go ahead with this idea?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

duago said:


> awesome!!!
> 
> thanks for the tip and the list. I will let you know how I got on once I have contacted them.
> 
> have you ever done something like this before? do you think I should go ahead with this idea?


never done it, but it sounds great.
Had a friend that worked on gas tankers, and they occassionally had paying guests.


----------



## duago (Mar 20, 2013)

"Cargo ships often act as passenger ships and offer real travel alternatives under the banner of freighter cruises, *however travel by cargo ship is often more expensive than you might expect, regularly costing about the same as a cruise ship"* :jaw:


and here I was thinking what a great idea with lot of fun not too heavy on the pocket.... :hat:


why is there a downside to every great idea?


----------



## duago (Mar 20, 2013)

I found one but it is not allowed to disembark at either UAE or Pakistan 

any ideas?


----------



## duago (Mar 20, 2013)

this itinerary is available on strandtravel.co.uk


----------



## duago (Mar 20, 2013)

*I dropped few of them a line about my travel plans and so far not one has bothered to get in touch!*


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

like all these things, try phoning them, i think


----------



## duago (Mar 20, 2013)

*update*

Cargo Ship Voyages are holding an option for me (until 13/05) departing from Southampton o/a 9th June 2013 to Port Saïd aboard the CMA CGM PUCCINI


Fare for this passage would be *£1670* full board and for sole use of an en suite cabin, inclusive of port taxes and deviation insurance.



thing is my original budget was (and is) around £400. A one way lane: ticket costs around £300 to Karachi but what got me into thinking about a sea voyage was two things ie to have a memorable journey AND to travel for less (I really believed that it would cost much less to travel by sea if not free ie by hitching a lift).


What made things more complicated was when I found out that I wouldn't be able to disembark at either Jebel Ali (dubai) or Port Qasim (karachi). So even if I take this option (up to port Saïd) I will have to make my own way to Karachi!!!


ah may be it is not to be hwell:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

After 15 minutes in Kirkcaldy I'd want to leave, nevermind 15 years. Sir, I salute thee for lasting so long.


----------



## duago (Mar 20, 2013)

lolzzz

:focus:


I read an article on what kind of meals are provided on board.

I don't drink wine and would also be happy to have a simple veg diet whilst on this voyage so will be in no need to make use of the French line’s usual complimentary table wine or other costly meals that are mentioned. 


I don't know if this is good enough to bring the price down from £1600 to £400 ?? :crutch:


----------

